# Sealing Service Door Threshold on Concrete Apron



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

i'd lower the conc OR use herculiner,,, it only comes in gray or black - http://www.ebay.com/itm/231334459092?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D231334459092%26_rdc%3D1 - [ no $ interest ] do a search


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There should have been at least a 2" step left there.
Now the right way to fix it is would be to remove the whole door, install a sill pan with 100% silicone under it.
Never ever going to work just applying it outside of the threshold!


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

I agree with previous posters, lower the concrete, anything else is just a patch and it will haunt you forever.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Wind driven rain.
Before taking any action be certain where the water intrusion is. The threshold seals inserted in doors the past several years should have been pitched in the trash.

The door seal or threshold leaking. There is a simple way to tell which.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Someone really messed up on this one.
Never should have been pored that high.
Those jambs should have been primed and painted two coats years ago.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

ALL those guys're above are absolutely correct but i'm just tryin' to get you out of the mess you're in w/o rebuilding or tearing out anything.


----------



## North_Woods (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys. It's maybe not as bad as the photo makes it look. However, the concrete is not 2" below the threshold. It ranges from maybe 1 inch below to 1/4 inch below from right to left. We had some tough grades to deal with. I put a new threshold seal that pushes into the bottom of the door and no water comes over the threshold. The water is seeping under the threshold, and not very much of it. I'll put in a new sill plate when I need a new door/frame, but for now will try herculiner or silicone. Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Concrete being below the threshold won't stop wind driven rain from being driven under the threshold. In your instance, for a temporary solution, cut a piece of lumber about 3/8" x length of threshold x 1/8" taller than the threshold edge at its shallowest point. Maintain the 1/8" taller by tapering if you like since the concrete is sloped.

For the rain to enter under the threshold via wind, the air must change directions 90° twice and air just doesn't like changing directions abruptly. Stops wind blown water intrusion.


----------

